# Birthing Box



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The time is coming and i'm wondering where you guys got yours?

I used a crate last year but it's not ideal.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

try this - I intend to buy the 4 ft pen and a separate box soonish - they look good and cheap enough.

Kitten Pens-Kitten Pen-Cat Pen-Cat Pens-Puppy-Run-Runs-cat breeding boxes-Kitten box-Kitten boxes


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I did come across these earlier today but don't like the thought of wood. 

Fear of splinters, stains, cleaning issues etc are just too much for me, also weight and storage could be an issue...

I'm looking for one of the cardboard ones with the lid.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So far all the breeders I have visited have only used the wood ones. Can't bare the thought of the waste of cardboard ones - and I believe they are very expensive. If you find one could you let me have the link though?

EDIT: found one http://www.purrsonaltouch.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=&CAT_ID=182&P_ID=747 and another
http://www.doghealth.co.uk/products/whelping-boxes


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

We got one of these Blanket box We cut a door out for her at one end as shown:










And you can see from that, inside we lined it with adhesive vynl tiles, though if I were to do it again I would do it properly with ceramic tiles. We didn't fit the hinges or chain to the lid, just left it so it could be lifted off.

The size of the box was perfect, and the width was just right when she was giving birth so she could push her back legs against it with her back along the other side. She just seemed to give birth with ease


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a few wooden kittening 'cubes' which are top opening, fastened with coach bolts, a carry handle and have an entrance/exit for the girl set at front/mid height so the kittens can't topple out. Honestly, they're great and made from good quality marine ply there's no problem with splinters and they dry very quickly after a wipe round with bleach or whatever. The inside/base is lino for a proper wash. They are bulky to store though when not in use.

The link provided here for the white coated cardboard kittening boxes sold by Purrsonal Touch - they're really good and reusable if you're careful with them. Lot of money for cardboard though!

If money was no object and I needed another, I'd buy a Snowsilk kittening box. They're uPVC, completely washable, can be dismantled, look really nice and I'm told by a few people who have them still look in perfect nick after years of use.

That said, I still think a good old cardboard box does just fine in all respects.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Awww Aurelia, Rilly is beautiful!! 

That box looks really good and Homebase is only 10 minutes away in the next town, might go for that!!

The cardboard one from Purrsonal Touch i don't like because it doesn't have a lid! I hate that the full thing lifts off just leaving a base.

Gosh i'm pickier than i thought LOL.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i use moses baskets ..get cheap from ebay or charity shops ..


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> We got one of these Blanket box We cut a door out for her at one end as shown:


Are they quite durable Aurelia? And the finish? Could do with some for storage- not as an actual birthing box!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> The cardboard one from Purrsonal Touch i don't like because it doesn't have a lid! I hate that the full thing lifts off just leaving a base.


Turn it up the other way? I'm sure Purrsonal Touch have it photographed the wrong way up


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Are they quite durable Aurelia? And the finish? Could do with some for storage- not as an actual birthing box!


They aren't half bad, definately durable. Not waxed or painted or anything, so if you want to do that you'll have to do it yourself.

I use Rilly's box as a storage box now  *sigh*


----------

